# 1972 Raleigh Sports...and so another addition...



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2018)

Once again, I look at ebay for the heck of it...within 50 miles of my house. This pops up as a new listing just 25 miles from me. I saw the bike and immediately knew I wanted the Brooks saddle...tire pump...saddle bag...and head light...all for a Buy It Now price of $50! Figured I'd then sell the rest of the bike off on Craigslist. Well, turns out the bike itself is in better shape than I could have hoped for. It's beautiful! It will stay with me for a while and join the rest of the English fleet.

The attached photos are as found (final ones will come later), and once I began to use a polishing compound on it, I was amazed at how deep the black gloss was. The gold pinstriping is there, and really adds that nice touch to it. The most work I'll need to do is on the rims. he rear AW hub is dated 12 72, so right around Christmas it was made. Well, Christmas in August 2018 for me, lol!


----------



## wrongway (Aug 16, 2018)

Very nice! I have a light like that. It doesn't work. I almost wondered if it was a miner's light.


----------



## Sven (Aug 16, 2018)

That bike is in very nice shape! 
It happens to me all too often. I'll buy this bike for parts, next thing you know , I have another bike in my collection.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 16, 2018)

Hmmm...the light wasn't what I was hoping for in terms of working. It's made in England, and I'm sure was purchased for the bike when it was new, but another lesson in DON'T leave batteries in. Oh well, I'll use it as a decoration light on my mens Sports or DL-1.
Also, the pump will not unscrew to let the little hose out. Just keeps spinning round and round. I'll delve into that soon enough.

I started to get more into the polishing of the paint last night. WOW! It's as smooth as glass with such a depth to the shine I can't believe it. Overall...best $50 I've spent on a bike in a looong time!


----------



## 3-speeder (Aug 17, 2018)

Definitely worth the price. I think the hose for the pump just pulls free from that end and then screws onto the other end. Hopefully the plunger inside of it is in decent condition. That's what I usually find has gone bad.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2018)

3-speeder said:


> Definitely worth the price. I think the hose for the pump just pulls free from that end and then screws onto the other end. Hopefully the plunger inside of it is in decent condition. That's what I usually find has gone bad.




Yes, I have a few of these pumps. The problem with this one is that the cap just keeps turning round and round...in either direction! Oh well, I'll figure something out.


----------



## Gordon (Aug 18, 2018)

I second what 3-speeder said - just pull the hose out, it doesn't unscrew. Beautiful bike. I have one almost identical, and mine is a 72 as well.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 18, 2018)

I have a few Rudge and Raleigh bikes (see some of my other Posts) also, and this 1960 Sports in what I consider a fairly rare color. First time I had seen one "in the flesh" so to speak.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 20, 2018)

Gordon said:


> I second what 3-speeder said - just pull the hose out, it doesn't unscrew. Beautiful bike. I have one almost identical, and mine is a 72 as well.




Lol. I have a few of these, and opened them a long time ago, forgetting that they just pull out and don't unscrew to get the hose out.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 13, 2018)

I have a 1972 Raleigh sports women's bike but it's a trike and was bought originally as a trike 3 speed I'm trying to find out how much it's worth


----------



## Eddie (Sep 13, 2018)

I picked up a 1972 Raleigh sports trike the three-speed according to the numbers on the the 3-speed Hub and the bike itself they were bought as a pair and it's has the Nottingham England emblem on the front I'm just trying to find out what it's worth it's in really really good condition


----------

